# insiration to anyone



## Guest (Aug 22, 2009)

56 Year Old Fitness Pro, Wendy Ida, Wins First Place in 2009 NPC San Diego Bodybuilding, Figure and Bikini Championship

for everyone who says there too old


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

What can you say other than fabulous, it show age need not be a limiting factor in bodybuilding.

The one other thing I will say before Crazy Cal does - GILF.


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

great body for any age


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

[email protected]

seriously tho wow good to see someone over 40 doing something so good and promoting the sport

how come in the uk your seena s some sort of weirdo or freak???


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

And she did'nt even start training until she was 40!!!!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

For those of you who don't follow the British scene closely there is a lady called Cheryl Steele from Blackpool who is also unbveleivable and is 50+.

I got a helathy nudge from Jo at a show for admiring a female physique I saw walking away from where we were before I realised it was Cheryl, she has a physique of a woman 25 years younger I'm sure Rachael (Bettyboo) will have pictures of her because she has competed against her on several occaisions.


----------



## Wendy1466867972 (Aug 14, 2009)

I can imagine !!! I am totally inspired but those who have kept going and going especially at this age. I will certainly keep going.. for as long as i canXX


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2009)

Your wish is my comand dougie Cheryl is not only a fantastic figure competitor but is a gorgeous kind lady to boot i would love to see her back on stage again and take the britain title she is a very classy lady who doesnt struggle getting in better condition than most of the younger girls she is up against.

cheryl is in the black black bikini second from the left










and again in the black on the right hand side










xx


----------

